
The Toxins That Threaten Our Brains - jmstfv
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/03/the-toxins-that-threaten-our-brains/284466/?single_page=true
======
DrScump
They use a _household paint can_ as an icon to represent lead?

Lead has been banned from paint in the USA for almost 40 years.

